# Die "WinCC flexible Wunschliste" finde ich lustig



## pvbrowser (5 Februar 2008)

Da warten anscheinend Viele darauf, dass sich Siemens endlich bewegt und etwas macht, anstatt selbst die Initiative zu ergreifen.

libnodave zeigt doch auch, dass man selber etwas bewegen kann.
Und das funktioniert dann auch.
Etwas Programmierkenntnisse (am PC) sind dafür zwar notwendig,
aber dann zahlt es sich aus.

Im Open Source Bereich gibt es doch auch schon einige laufende Projekte.
Damit kann man nahezu alle Protokolle, die in der Automatisierungstechnik bei SPS- und Feldbus-systemen anzutreffen sind erschlagen.
Auch bei der Visualisierung gibt es Lösungen (Ihr wisst schon)

Warum macht Ihr denn nicht einfach mit und bringt euere Erfahrungen aus Praxis mit ?

Guckt doch einfach mal über den Tellerrand und probiert aus, was es da schon Alles gibt.


----------



## Ralle (5 Februar 2008)

Ich finde das ja auch ganz prima und hab mir das auch schon angesehen. (ok, ist ne Weile her ) Hab zwar durchaus Programmiererfahrung, aber unter Linux irgendwelche C-Sourcen zu ändern um dann evtl. meine Anlage zu Visualisieren, war einfach nicht meine Vorstellung von "Einfach".  Von Linux hab ich ohnehin kaum Ahnung und für eine Einarbeitung und Mitarbeit fehlt mir einfach die Zeit. Aber vielleicht wirds ja noch, irgendwann .


----------



## pvbrowser (5 Februar 2008)

Das läuft unter Linux/Unix/Windows/Mac und kann neben C/C++ auch in Python programmiert werden. Also nicht nur Linux.

Und "fehlt mir einfach die Zeit" gildet nicht.
Das meist nur eine Ausrede.


----------



## pvbrowser (5 Februar 2008)

@Ralle
wenn Du's noch mal probieren möchtest,
installier das:

http://trolltech.com/developer/downloads/qt/windows

Dabei wirst Du gefragt, ob Du auch gleich noch den MinGW C++ Compiler mit installieren möchtest.

Für das "hello world" in pvbrowser ist dann wirklich nur 1 Zeile zu programmieren. Das Design ist vollständig graphisch. Der restliche Code wird automatisch generiert.

Aber auch ohne zu programmieren kann man das Demo unter
pv://pvbrowser.de
ausprobieren.

"pv://" ist das Protokoll mit dem pvbrowser arbeitet.
Nicht zu verwechseln mit "http://"


----------



## Lazarus™ (5 Februar 2008)

Hi PvBrowser,
das ist eine nette Idee, aber dein Kunde macht sich abhängig, da keine Standards erfüllt werden...
Unsere kunden verlangen nun mal explizit nach WCCflex,WinCC,Wonderware oder nach was auch immer...   Und ich denke nicht, das du dann sagst, nee ich setz mich dann mal eben hin und "bastel" dir da was so mit Compiler und Hardcoded etc....

Sorry, aber deine Idee kommt mir irgenwie nicht praktikabel vor...


----------



## pvbrowser (5 Februar 2008)

@lazarus

Standards kannste haben:
- TCP/IP
- SSL
- SVG
- OpenGL
- Modbus
- PROFIBUS
- Siemens SPS Protokolle
- EIBnet/KNX
- Ethernet/IP
- OPC XML-DA
keine Garantie auf Vollständigkeit.

Seit wann ist WinCC ein Standard ???
Von welchem Gremium wurde ein solcher Standard abgesegnet ?


----------



## Sandman (5 Februar 2008)

bei manchen Firmen ist es eben "Standart", wie z.B. bei Daimler wo eine bestimmte ProTool Version an manchen Anlagen eingesetzt werden muss.... und das ist kein Wunsch.


----------



## Ralle (5 Februar 2008)

Ich werde mit das gerne noch einmal ansehen. Ist ja schon eine Weile her und hat sich mit Sicherheit weiterentwickelt. Mac hat mich zudem neugierig gemacht  !


----------



## Aksels (11 Februar 2008)

*Die Idee ist nicht schlecht.*

Hab mich auch schon mit dem Thema beschäftigt.
Bei mir ist das aber etwas einfacher. Da geht es um eine Leittechnik/Visualisierung für Kläranlagen. Hier kommt es nicht auf Geschwindigkeit an. Und da ist der Knackpunkt. Ich denke es ist schwierig Verantwortung für einen dutzende von Kilo schweren Schlitten, der sich mit was weiß ich wieviel m/s bewegt und einem Menschen die Hand zertrümmern kann (oder schlimmeres), zu übernehmen. Der Chef der das entscheidet hält seinen Kopf mit dafür hin. Also bleibt es bei Siemens.
Bei Klärlanlagen und Wasserwirtschaft geht es um Protokollierung. Die protokollierten Werte ändern sich behäbig.
Beste Voraussetzungen für Eigenprogramme.

Gruß,
Aksels


----------



## pvbrowser (11 Februar 2008)

Aksels schrieb:


> Und da ist der Knackpunkt. Ich denke es ist schwierig Verantwortung für einen dutzende von Kilo schweren Schlitten, der sich mit was weiß ich wieviel m/s bewegt und einem Menschen die Hand zertrümmern kann (oder schlimmeres), zu übernehmen. Der Chef der das entscheidet hält seinen Kopf mit dafür hin. Also bleibt es bei Siemens.



Es geht hier um Bedienen und Beobachten, nicht um hochgradig sicherheitsrelevante Dinge.

- ein Not-Aus muss hart verdrahtet sein. Ist es überhaupt zulässig ein Not-Aus über ein Netzwerk zu machen ?

- ein SPS Programm sollte die geschlossenen Regelkreise und die Steuerungen handhaben. Über das HMI sollten lediglich Sollwerte übergeben werden und der Zustand der Anlage beobachtet werden.


----------



## marlob (11 Februar 2008)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> ...
> - ein Not-Aus muss hart verdrahtet sein. Ist es überhaupt zulässig ein Not-Aus über ein Netzwerk zu machen ?
> ...


Es gibt spezielle Sicherheitsbussysteme, wo du deine Not-Aus Taster usw. anschliessen kannst. Oder verschiedene Hersteller bieten z.B. Motorstarter an die direkt über Profisafe, Ethersafe o.a angeschlossen und angesteuert werden und dann z.B. bis Kategorie 3 verwendet werden dürfen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Februar 2008)

Und denkt nur an die neuen PN-OPs mit Not-Aus über WLAN ...


----------



## pvbrowser (11 Februar 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und denkt nur an die neuen PN-OPs mit Not-Aus über WLAN ...



Da wird mir aber so langsam mulmig ! WLAN ?
Ein spezielles Bussystem mit garantierter Antwortzeit kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen und akzeptieren ...
Aber Atomkraftwerke würde ich zusätzlich noch mit einem Not Aus versehen, der OHNE Elektronik klar kommt 

Zurück zum Thema:

Ein HMI (egal ob von Siemens oder von einem Open Source Projekt) ist NICHT für sicherheitsrelevante Dinge brauchbar. Es läuft ja jedenfalls auf einem Computer mit einem Betriebssystem, das im Zweifelsfall auch abstürzen kann, zumindest wenn der Strom ausfällt oder eine Hardwarekomponente kaputt geht.

Das HMI ist aber brauchbar, wenn kein Sicherheitsproblem vorliegt 
- zum Beobachten
- zur Vorgabe von Sollwerten
- Zur Ausgabe von Stellgrößen, die keine Gefahr verursachen
- (bitte ausfüllen)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Februar 2008)

Weisst Du wie Siemens das realisiert hat und was für eine Technik dahintersteckt? Scheinbar haben sie die Dinge so gelöst, dass sie für den Bereich sogar zertifiziert sind und das ganze so einsetzen dürfen. Mit Sicherheit steckt da keine 08/15-Standardlösung ohne erheblichen Zusatzaufwand drin.


----------



## pvbrowser (11 Februar 2008)

Ich möchte noch auf etwas hinweisen.

pvbrowser ist eine echte Client/Server Software.

Die Clients können überall problemlos installiert werden und
brauchen nicht angefasst werden, wenn die Visualisierung geändert wird !

Der oder Die Server laufen irgendwo in der Anlage.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Februar 2008)

Ich könnte mir so eine selbgestrickte Lösung wohl an Anlagensteuerungen vorstellen, die quasi fertig verkauft werden und an denen der Kunde normalerweise nichts mehr verändert. Beispielsweise habe ich letztens eine BHKW-Steuerung von Deutz gesehen die auch selbstgestrickt aussah (aber nicht schlecht).

Gerade an Anlage wo häufig etwas geändert wird, würde ich es keinem Kunden empfehlen auf so eine sehr spezielle Software zu setzen wo sich sonst keiner mit auskennt, und man sich vom Erstersteller abhängig macht.

Ich habe selbst schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es bei manch exotischem PLS recht aufwändig sei kann nur einen einzelnen Messwert nachzurüsten (Siemens LSX war zwar auch mal Standard, aber ich glaub da wagt sich auch nicht jeder ran, auch wegen der Unix-Geschichte).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## pvbrowser (11 Februar 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Kein Problem wird gelöst, wenn wir träge darauf warten, dass sich andere darum kümmern. (Martin Luther King)



Dein Motto trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.


----------



## JesperMP (11 Februar 2008)

Rainer meint vermutlich die Mobile Panels mit "echten" tastern und Not-aus die nicht teil vom "OP" sind.

Es wird nie ein touch feld mit Not-aus funktionalität auf ein panel geben.


----------



## zotos (11 Februar 2008)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir so eine selbgestrickte Lösung wohl an Anlagensteuerungen vorstellen, die quasi fertig verkauft werden und an denen der Kunde normalerweise nichts mehr verändert. Beispielsweise habe ich letztens eine BHKW-Steuerung von Deutz gesehen die auch selbstgestrickt aussah (aber nicht schlecht).
> ...



Der Unterschied ist doch ob die Software dem Kunden als Quelle vorliegt und ob es möglich ist auch später andere Firmen zu beauftragen wenn Änderungen nötig sind (und der Zulieferer das nicht mehr leisten kann oder man sich den Zulieferer nicht mehr leisten kann). 
Mit Quelle ist hier der Applikationsteil der Software gemeint, also nicht den Source Code von WinCCflex. Und die Software muss so sein dass man da auch jemand finden kann. 

Ob das Drumherum nun von der Firma groß S oder sonst jemand kommt ist doch nicht die Frage. Es gibt einige Maschinenbauer die ihre Visus in VB oder Delphi programmieren und auch da den Quellcode an den Kunden weiter geben.

Projekte wie pvbrowser laufen nun mal auf PCs was ja gut ist aber es gibt eben immer noch viele Maschinen die mit OPs/TPs usw ausgestattet sind und da kommt man eben um die Software vom Hersteller nicht drumherum.

Wenn jetzt aber die Thin Clients immer mehr Akzeptanz bekommen wäre sowas wie der pvbrowser vielleicht echt eine alternative.


----------



## pvbrowser (11 Februar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> .Ob das Drumherum nun von der Firma groß S oder sonst jemand kommt ist doch nicht die Frage.



Denke ich auch.

Und in der Wunschliste gibt es doch anscheinend so einige Punkte, die S verbessern könnte. Aber Sie bewegen sich nicht :-(

Das sieht bei einem Open Source Projekt schon ganz anders aus.
Da kann man seine eigenen Erfahrungen einbringen.
Selbst wenn man dazu nicht genug Zeit hat oder die für die Umsetzung notwendigen Kenntnisse fehlen, kann man Ideen einbringen.

Bei dem Open Source Projekt, hat man dann eher Aussicht, dass sich was bewegt, als beim grossen S.

Und wenn Ihr euere eigenen Lösungen mit einbringt,
können Alle davon profitieren.


----------



## Question_mark (11 Februar 2008)

*Die Basis stimmt nicht, jedenfalls für meine Kunden*

Hallo,



			
				pvBrowser schrieb:
			
		

> libnodave zeigt doch auch, dass man selber etwas bewegen kann.Und das funktioniert dann auch.



Nein, funktioniert nur teilweise. Das liegt aber eben daran, dass 98% der Forum-User eigentlich damit überfordert sind, libnodave entsprechend unter Ihrem Compiler einzubinden und die Funktionen mit korrekten Parametern aufzurufen. Die Fragen zu libnodave hier im Forum und die Antworten des mittlerweile auch ziemlich genervten Zottel (Thomas, ich grüsse Dich herzlich und auch Deinen vierbeinigen Begleiter  ) sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.

@pvbrowser :
Deine Idee finde ich erstmal grundsätzlich gut, Du hast den pvbrowser ja beim letzten Treffen vorgestellt und ich habe Dir im persönlichen Gespräch meine Meinung dazu gesagt.

Nur leider gibt es ein großes Problem : Der Kunde, der Deinen pvbrowser einsetzt, ist Dir auf Gedeih und Verderb ausgeliefert. Ich kann einem Kunden, dessen Schichtpersonal im Stress der Nachtschicht einen Fehler suchen muss, nicht zumuten, in Linux Kommandozeilen rumzugraben. Ich kann meinen Kunden nicht daran binden, einen Linux Experten zu finden, der meine Fehler berichtigen kann. 
Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich eine Grippe habe (meinetwegen auch Syphyllis) und krankheitsbedingt nicht zur Verfügung stehe ?? 
Der Kunde muss doch eigentlich so bedient werden, dass ich nicht die einzige Person bin, die bei Problemen weiterhelfen kann. Daher der Einsatz von Standardsoftware wie WinCC, WinCCFlex, Intouch und Konsorten.
Da kann sich der Kunde eigentlich durch den Support des Herstellers weiterhelfen lassen oder durch eine Frage hier im Forum  . Für z.B. ein WinCC Problem findet mein Endkunde letztendlich irgendwo Hilfe (auch ohne mein Zutun) oder hat sogar genug qualifiziertes Personal in den eigenen Reihen.
Wie schon geschrieben und auch persönlich besprochen, Deine Idee ist nicht schlecht, nur die Rahmenbedingungen stimmen eigentlich nicht !!
Ich kann das keinem meiner Kunden ernsthaft anbieten...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Superlexx (11 Februar 2008)

pvbrowser, du hast uns leider schon deine überwältigende Kompetenz gezeigt (vor allem was die F-Technik angeht *g* und was HMI können darf sowieso lol). Dem zu urteilen hast du wenn überhaupt nur minimale Erfahrung im HMI- bzw. allgemein Automatisierungsbereich. Es ist nun mal so, dass das Risiko beim Einsatz eines noch so kostenlosen Programms ohne groß Support dahinter die Kosten für ein S-Programm verschlingt (mal abgesehen davon, dass in der Regel die Anlagensoftware schon aus Gründen der vom Hersteller gewährleisteten Kompatibilität nach möglichkeit aus einer Quelle stammen soll). Open Source schön und gut, aber im Bereich der Produktionsmittel ist nun mal Sicherheit statt Freiheit gefragt.


----------



## pvbrowser (12 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...damit überfordert sind, libnodave entsprechend unter Ihrem Compiler einzubinden und die Funktionen mit korrekten Parametern aufzurufen.



Das Problem ist in pvbrowser inzwischen gelöst. Man barucht nur noch eine ini Datei ausfüllen.



Question_mark schrieb:


> ... nicht zumuten, in Linux Kommandozeilen rumzugraben ...



Das ist nun reichlich übertrieben. Aber wenn Du Linix nicht kannst, kannste Windows nehmen 



Question_mark schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich eine Grippe habe (meinetwegen auch Syphyllis) und krankheitsbedingt nicht zur Verfügung stehe ??



So wie ich das kenne, gibt es viele Leute, die in der Lage sind (einfache) Programme in C oder einer anderen Sprache (wir haben da z.B. auch Python) zu verstehen und selbst zu programmieren.
Warum gibt es dann überhaupt Fälle, wo das Ganze in Delphi oder VB selbst geschrieben wurde ?



Question_mark schrieb:


> Da kann sich der Kunde eigentlich durch den Support des Herstellers weiterhelfen lassen oder durch eine Frage hier im Forum ...



Der Support des Herstellers greift nach meiner Erfahrung nur, wenn man einen Supportvertrag hat. Hier im Forum könnte man sich auch bei Fragen zu einem Open Source Projekt gegenseitig helfen.


----------



## pvbrowser (12 Februar 2008)

Superlexx schrieb:


> ... du hast uns leider schon deine überwältigende Kompetenz gezeigt (vor allem was die F-Technik angeht *g* und was HMI können darf sowieso lol). Dem zu urteilen hast du wenn überhaupt nur minimale Erfahrung im HMI- bzw. allgemein Automatisierungsbereich. ..



Darauf muss ich jetzt nichts weiter sagen, oder ?


----------



## edison (12 Februar 2008)

> _...damit überfordert sind, libnodave entsprechend unter Ihrem Compiler einzubinden und die Funktionen mit korrekten Parametern aufzurufen._


 
Hatte mich auch schon versucht einzulesen - muß mich aber leider zu diesen 98% dazuzählen.
Schade eigentlich, so wie ich das sehe scheint pvbrowser für meine Heimautomatisierung die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein, eine Webbasierte Visualisierung auf die Beine zu stellen.
Werd mich nochmal ransetzen, nachdem Die Doku überarbeitet wurde.


----------



## pvbrowser (12 Februar 2008)

edison schrieb:


> ... so wie ich das sehe scheint pvbrowser für meine Heimautomatisierung die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein, eine Webbasierte Visualisierung auf die Beine zu stellen.
> Werd mich nochmal ransetzen, nachdem Die Doku überarbeitet wurde.



Meld Dich ruhig, wenn Du Fragen haben solltest (siehe unsere homepage).

Hier ist ein Beispiel für eine ini Datei für libnodave mit pvbrowser:
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/doc/pvbaddon/de_p7.html

Für die Anderen noch mal ein Link zur deutschsprachigen Doku:
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/doc/manual/de_index.html


----------



## Lazarus™ (12 Februar 2008)

@pvbrowser:
Deine Idee ist sehr gut.  Die die mich hier kennen, wissen auch, das ich durchaus mit einem compiler umgehen kann, aber trotzdem mache ich einen unterschied zwischen Produktionsanlagen und Hobby.
Meine komplette Haustechnik (Privat) läuft unter einer Visu, die ich selber geschrieben habe und auf LibnoDave aufsetzt...
Das ganze läuft Megagut, dank Zottels Lib. Es gab bis dato nie Probleme.

Aber meinen kunden verkaufe ich ausschliesslich etwas wie Wonderware, WinCC oder sonstwas von der Stange...   Weil ich keinen kunden kenne der sich auf "Speziallösungen" einlässt. Und wenn, dann ist es sehr naiv, da man sich abhängig macht...   und das ist nicht mein ziel, zumindest mache ich den Kunden nicht über diese Schiene abhängig, sondern durch andere faktoren (Zuverlässigkeit, Kompetenz etc.)

Daher, auch wenn es sich hart anhört...   Ich denke dein Projekt ist ein Freizeitkiller, um nicht zu sagen eine "Totgeburt"
Sorry, ist wirklich 100% nicht böse gemeint und ich erkenne dein Engagement auch hoch an...


----------



## pvbrowser (12 Februar 2008)

Lazarus™ schrieb:


> ... Daher, auch wenn es sich hart anhört...   Ich denke dein Projekt ist ein Freizeitkiller, um nicht zu sagen eine "Totgeburt" ...



Das wäre richtig, wenn es nicht schon Anwender geben würde.


----------



## pvbrowser (12 Februar 2008)

@Lazarus

Du urteilst hier über etwas, das Du anscheinend nicht getestet hast !

PS: Abhängig machen ? Ich denke Deine Kunden machen sich eher abhängig von Dir und auch von Siemens.


----------



## Question_mark (12 Februar 2008)

*Nicht für meine Kunden*

Hallo,



			
				pvbrowser schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nun reichlich übertrieben. Aber wenn Du Linix nicht kannst, kannste Windows nehmen



Nein, Linix kenne ich wirklich noch nicht. Ist das neu ???
Kann ich die Quelltexte auch in Windows ändern und neu kompilieren ??



			
				pvbrowser schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich das kenne, gibt es viele Leute, die in der Lage sind (einfache) Programme in C oder einer anderen Sprache (wir haben da z.B. auch Python) zu verstehen und selbst zu programmieren.



Aber natürlich, insbesondere der Elektriker auf der Nachtschicht. Gerade eine Leuchtstoffröhre gewechselt und danach mal eben das Linux neu aufsetzen ...
Manche Instandhalter können das tatsächlich, aber die Anzahl dürfte wohl im Promille Bereich zu finden sein.
Mich wundert nur, dasss die Instandhalter hier noch nicht laut aufgeschrien haben.



			
				pvbrowser schrieb:
			
		

> Der Support des Herstellers greift nach meiner Erfahrung nur, wenn man einen Supportvertrag hat.



Dann hast Du noch nicht genug Erfahrung. Siehe z.B. der Support bei A&D von Siemens, da werden Sie geholfen auch ohne Supportvertrag.

Ich biete meinen Kunden nur Lösungen mit Standardprodukten an, die auch nach der Inbetriebnahme von seinen eigenen Instandhaltern oder auch Fremdpersonal ohne meine Hilfe gewartet und gepflegt werden können.
Nehme ich da z.B. WinCC oder Intouch und mir fällt beim Spazierengehen ein Blumentopf auf mein Charakterköpfchen mit anschliessendem Exitus, so finden sich tausende andere Programmierer, die die Anlage weiter pflegen können.
Ansonsten hätte ich meinen Kunden schlecht beraten. Oft entgehen mir dadurch auch Serviceaufträge, weil der Kunde selbst ganz gut mit den Standardprodukten klarkommt. Aber wenn der Kunde damit klarkommt und das beherrscht, ist er im Normalfall zufrieden und ich darf dann auch wieder ein Angebot für den nächsten Auftrag abgeben.
Ich denke mal, der pvbrowser ist vielleicht ganz schön, um eine Webbasierte Visu im Heimbereich aufzubauen (wie Edison und Lazarus schon angedeutet haben), aber einem Kunden kann ich das nicht ernsthaft anbieten.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (12 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke mal, der pvbrowser ist vielleicht ganz schön, um eine Webbasierte Visu im Heimbereich aufzubauen (wie Edison und Lazarus schon angedeutet haben), aber einem Kunden kann ich das nicht ernsthaft anbieten.
> ...



Ich weis zwar nicht warum ich mich da einmische, aber der pvbrowser ist doch ein "Abfallprodukt" (Sorry für den abwertenden Ausdruck) von einer Kommerziellen Lösung die mit unter in der Leittechnik von Stahlwerken läuft. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## pvbrowser (13 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Nein, Linix kenne ich wirklich noch nicht. Ist das neu ???



Du weisst doch, dass es im Unix Bereich viele nix'e gibt.
Es gibt da natürlich auch noch Windos  



Question_mark schrieb:


> Kann ich die Quelltexte auch in Windows ändern und neu kompilieren ??



Natürlich, wenn Du das möchtest (eine batch datei zum übersetzen aufrufen / make). Aber aus Deien anderen Aussagen schliesse ich, dass Du wohl lieber die fertigen Programme nehmen würdest.



Question_mark schrieb:


> Aber natürlich, insbesondere der Elektriker auf der Nachtschicht. ...



Der einfache Elektriker ist nicht die Zielgruppe, die die Visu erstellen wird.
Benutzen kann Er sie aber wohl.
Heutzutage werden auch stinknormale Webseiten mit PHP programmiert.
Programmiererfahrung ist also nicht mehr so ungewöhnlich.
Und aus den Diskussionen hier entnehme ich, dass Einige wohl wenigstens VB können. Und komplizierter ist die Programmierung einer Visu mit pvbrowser auch nicht.

PS: Auch ich hab mal Elektriker (Energieanlagenelektroniker) gelernt und weiss, dass Elektriker nicht doof sind.



zotos schrieb:


> ...die mit unter in der Leittechnik von Stahlwerken läuft. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?



Das war die erste Anwendung.
In diesem Bereich hat man neben Elektrikern auch Ingenieure, die die Anlagen betreuen. Und bei den Anlagenbauern sowieso.


----------

